# Gotcha plug Question



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

I went fishing again with gotchas still no luck with em. I go to pointlook out pier in MD and the blues are like 1 ft long or so usually
1 ft and half maybe
and the gotcha plug im using is the 2 oz ones
which is big 

is it too big? for the fish im trying to catch?
is that why or wrong color

i bought a orange head white bod
and red head yellow bod

i ususally fish only at night...

thanks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Were other people around you catching fish on gotchas ?

If not, the fish might not have been there, if other people were catching on gotchas then get a closer look a the size/color of plug and try what is working for others.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

The only time I have luck with gotcha plugs at night is when the lights under the pier are nice and bright. If he can't see it, he can't bite it. Try during the day.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Were other people around you catching fish on gotchas ?
> 
> If not, the fish might not have been there, if other people were catching on gotchas then get a closer look a the size/color of plug and try what is working for others.


In all of the 15 years of my life that i went fishing at point lookout

nobody i know or seen at the rocks and pier used gotcha plugs
and neither does my dad

everybody uses the bottom feeder rig thing
nothing else
no flicler snells no fireball rigs i wanna try it all but my dad just says

fake things and stuff is pointless and the only way to catch fish is throw in cut spot and wait for fish to smell it

so yea i was the only guy looking like a idiot recasting every 10 seconds and shaking his rod up and down...


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

drawinout said:


> The only time I have luck with gotcha plugs at night is when the lights under the pier are nice and bright. If he can't see it, he can't bite it. Try during the day.


is there glow in the dark i've heard of like purple ones or sometin


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jeffree*

2oz is way too heavy... I may use that for wreck fishing,but for bluefish the size you're talking it's too big,jmo...
Not sure what size my normal gotchas are,maybe an oz?? I would think a 2oz wouldn't have the action the smaller ones would have either... As far as a gotcha being a good lure,imho,it's one of the best for vertical fishing,such as on a jetty, pier, or a boat,*night or day*...

The colors you're using should work fine.. There are other colors that work well,but I think it's more to do with the action and size of the gotcha you were using. jmo


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks man, no wonder maybe thats why i couldnt catch anything that day, also ppls said since the water there isn't any close to how clear it is at the florida keys, plus i only fish at night. Should i try a 1 oz glow in the dark?

also if its 1 oz dont you think it wouldnt cast far out?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jeffree said:


> thanks man, no wonder maybe thats why i couldnt catch anything that day, also ppls said since the water there isn't any close to how clear it is at the florida keys, plus i only fish at night. Should i try a 1 oz glow in the dark?
> 
> also if its 1 oz dont you think it wouldnt cast far out?


 If you're fishing at night,yes,try the glow in the dark.. Like I said,not sure what size I have been using.. You'd think after thirty plus yrs of fishing the dern things I'd know that..  I have no problem casting them.. Usually using a 7' to 9' rod medium action..


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks drumdum


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh yea drumdum can you teach me how to properly do the gotcha plug techinque. i dont think i was doing it right


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*jeffree...*

I've been reading your post and observing....now I'm going to let you know.

Gotcha used to and they probably still do make a gotcha plug that fluoreseces when held up to the light as I have done in the past at the Outer Banks.

I know Gotcha made their fluoresecent plugs in green and I pink. I have hammered and I mean caught fish after fish after fish using the green ones, but it helps to hold the lure near to the light so that it will "hold" some of the light in itself and glow somewhat when retrieving it.

My gotchas are I think 7/8 ozs, I know not over 1 oz.

Use 8-12# mono while fishing these and I usually use 10# with a 7ft med, spinning rod with a 4000 series Shimano reel. No swivels of any type, tie directly to lure OR use a 12-18" piece of heavier mono or fluorocarbon of no more than 30#. You are still going to lose some lures because I haven't figured how not to and if you discover how to not lose some Gotchas from the bite offs, then please be the first to let me in on how you do it.:redface::redface::redface:

One last thing, I know that some people have used the smallest single strand wire next to their gotcha. Now I mean maybe a section of say 3-4 inches long, but still the spanish can pretty much see the wire I think especially when you are working the Gotcha from a pier. If your just surf casting from the beach or trolling and really cranking the lure, and I mean really fast, fast then you may could get by with using some short piece of single strand wire. Your biggest mistake that I have read recently above that you stated was your Gotchas are too big and heavy. Just lighten up and work your rod and reel up the slack and try to keep the lure moving with a side to side action and keep it moving non--stop and I bet your hookups will increase.

Reelturner


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Thanks reelturner

last time i went and bought gotchas i was talking to the tackle shop man. I told him what i learned off the forum, and he said
either use mono leader or flourocarbon leader . he said they will both bite off from blues, so he showed me a black wire leader with a black swivel. 

connect the main line to the swivel and then wire...and then one of those things that holds the bottom rig weights. Which u clip onto the gotcha plug. I asked him wouldnt that ruin it?
he said it should be fine cause alot of wiggle room...And with that i bought 2 gotchas 2 oz and 2 leaders...

screwed myself over and like 15 bucks...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jeffree said:


> Thanks reelturner
> 
> last time i went and bought gotchas i was talking to the tackle shop man. I told him what i learned off the forum, and he said
> either use mono leader or flourocarbon leader . he said they will both bite off from blues, so he showed me a black wire leader with a black swivel.
> ...


Sure, a bluefish is capable of biting off the mono leader, but I usually have no problems with a 12-14 inch 30# mono leader tied directly to my line with a uni to uni knot. With the wire leader I've had no luck. The fish seem to be able to see it, or it messes up the action of the lure. What tackle shop do you go to so I can make sure I don't go there?? The snap swivel you use at the end of the leader to attach your plug may give the plug a little room to move around. That would be fine if you were pulling some kind of crank bait, but it has nothing to do with the way a gotcha plug works. The gotcha is made to be worked with fast jerking motions. In other words, jerk it, while you're reeling in you excess line, the lure sinks a bit, then you jerk it again. It works several feet of the water column. The guy at your tackle shop must think the gotcha plugs just jiggle side to side like a crank bait. He is wrong. In my opinion the wire leader, and or snap swivel, has an extremely negative effect on the presentation of the plug. You will have a much better chance with the mono leader, or just tying the plug straight to your line. Several of us have tried to explain that to you before, but the only way to really learn something like that is by having somebody show you first hand. Hope this helps buddy. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Then you would just loose gotcha after gotcha cause i think blues would bite through those flouro leaders.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Jeffree 
just tie your gotcha on the end of 8-12 # mono like Reelturner said. Cast, hold your rod over the side of the pier with the tip pointed down, reel fairly fast and jerk your rod about 18 inches with each turn of the handle. Adjust speed of retrive untill you find out wheather they want it near the top , middle or bottom of the water column.
For the surf tie on a stingsilver and crank fast, no other action needed


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*jeffree...*



jeffree said:


> Thanks reelturner
> 
> last time i went and bought gotchas i was talking to the tackle shop man. I told him what i learned off the forum, and he said
> either use mono leader or flourocarbon leader . he said they will both bite off from blues, so he showed me a black wire leader with a black swivel.
> ...




You are going to lose some gotchas plugs just like you said.......BUT

had you rather not just lose some of them to the toothy spainardsss....than to give someone money for 2ozs/ two leaders??

Not intention of myself to be harsh about this but lighten up on the gotchas,go down in line size if your using heavier mono, tie a good uni knot or just tie directly to your gotcha plug, point the rod down as dawgfsh said and you will start catching more blues than you have before. And you are going to lose some lures, just be consciencously mindful when purchasing them and when you get a good or better cost on then get yourself a dozen and stock yourself up.

Let us know how you do and if you catch more blues or spanish WHEN fishing around some other anglers that are fishing somewhat different techniques than you, observe, and observe and take note.

Reelturner


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thing is nobody uses gotcha plugs...
so i cant learn anything i can just read from forums, librarys have nothing, youtube has nothing, google has barely. 

Also, if i try to catch blues without a wire, it bites off everysingle time...everysingle time...
so im not gonna use mono, id rather not waste 3 bucks again and again and again...

also my dad wont let me buy anymore, Cause my dad is the type who thinks fake stuff is stupid...And im trying to catch fish with gotchas and try a diff way.

So continual bite off will just make my dad pissed and he would tell me everybody on the forum telling me to use mono leaders is a dumbass...I would never be able to use a fake lure in my life until im out of his house.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

GOsh darnit DAMNIT
i wish someone would just come fishing with me, and teach me something. But everybody who uses fake lures live in the South or the North and none in VA unless they are boaters.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Okay ill try and get through to my dad, he doesnt give much chances. 

oh yea and reel turner could u give me some color suggestions, FOR THE NIGHT... no moon light...and dim pier lights...

i only know of 1 so far

glow in the dark


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jeffree said:


> GOD DAMNIT
> i wish someone would just come fishing with me, and teach me something. But everybody who uses fake lures live in the South or the North and none in VA unless they are boaters.


You're getting frustrated to easy. I live in Virginia. I've been throwing gotcha plugs in these waters and on the outer banks since i was twelve, that was 14 years ago. I can assure you that if the little blues we get off the piers here are biting you off over and over again, it's not your line, it's probabley your not. When I was a youngster I used to fish avalon with only 6lb test with the gotcha plug tied right to the line. I caught a ton of taylor blues and a few small spanish with that same set up. Sure, I got bit off with that lite of line, but even with just 6 lb test I didn't get bit off every time. Hell, never mind every time, I didn't even get bit off every day. Now I use 14 lb test with 30 lb mono leader. I've rarely been bit off with that set up. In Va. we don't have the big chomper blues like we used to have. You'll be fine with that set up, I assure you. Biggest blue I've ever caught in Va. may have made 4 or 5 pounds soak and wet. The big chomper blues just aren't here like they were in the 80's. Maybe me or one of the other guys should make a video and post it up here, "how to throw a gotcha plug". I'll be fishing the LIP early next week if you're out that way. Any of the guys on our two beach piers would be happy to show you how to throw a gotcha plug, and their definitely throwing them out there. By the way, what pier are you fishing? I don't think you've mentioned that. The bluefish bite might not even be there. Good luck.

On a different note, as far as the whole wire leader to gotcha, vs snap swivel to gotcha, vs mono leader to gotcha thing, I think they should take all three teqniques and toss gotchas in one of those tanks at bass pro. It would be interesting to me to see how different the actual action of the plug is in the tank.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*light em up*

Down here in fla we use a lot of glow in the dark plastics at night for snook. To get em glowing, we just take a picture of the bait up real close and the strobe lights for maybe 10 cats before needing another blast depending on your cast and retrieve. give that a try

Curtis


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

7/8 to 1oz... silver, gold, or red/white... that's all I buy. Any time I have ever seen finicky blues they always hit anything silver...

My pops used to be funny about using lures, tell him what I told mine... fish are dumb. if it looks like food in there face %70 of the time they're going to eat it. You should try and make it to Virginia Beach, the blues and spanish mackerel are THICK right now. If you can make it, let me know... i'll show you quite a few artificials that will produce on piers in the area.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

jeffree said:


> Okay ill try and get through to my dad, he doesnt give much chances.
> 
> oh yea and reel turner could u give me some color suggestions, FOR THE NIGHT... no moon light...and dim pier lights...
> 
> ...


Most of the striper guys who fish in the dark use BLACK, it shows up better at night.

BTW, go easy on your dad, at least he is taking you fishing.

_"When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years. " - Mark Twain_


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

jeffree, 

Let me break this down for you based on what I've read so far, and knowing where you fish. A Got-Cha (or any other lure) is not a magic talisman that'll catch fish anywhere; you have to use it during certain _conditions _in certain _locations_. 

The reason lures just don't work quite as well at Point Lookout State Park is that it's surrounded by shallow water that doesn't hold fish. What this means is that the fish you're fishing for is moving around, back and forth from deep water to shallow. This translates to needing to have the lure in the water _at the very same time _the fish are there. The statistics of that just aren't very good. 

This is not a function of the lure not working properly (as a matter of fact, a Got-Cha is one of the easiest lures to use: just cast, reel quickly and twitch erratically), it's a function of playing very long odds to put the lure right where the fish are at the exact time and right when they are looking to eat. Those are very long odds indeed, and most of the time you're throwing that lure off of the PLO pier or causeway, you'll be fishing water about as productive (and probably about as deep) as the kiddie pool at the community center. What this means is that you can't catch fish that aren't there! 

The reason cut bait on bottom rigs work well at PLO is that it puts bait in the water _the entire time_ while waiting for the fish to swim by. It's a productive method for the conditions and locations that the PLO pier or causeway presents because it effectively multiplies the chances of your bait being in contact range with the fish ten-fold, or even a hundred-fold. Think of it this way: when you're working a lure, your lure only passes a certain area once per cast, therefore only a few seconds for every minute you fish it. On the other hand, a piece of bait sitting in that area is presenting an attractive target to the fish the entire minute it's sitting there. I'm not saying that it's impossible to catch any blues with a lure off of the PLO pier, just very improbable. 

One other thing, I know you're young and enthusiastic, and that's a good thing, but let's keep the foul language to a minimum  Stick around, read the posts, commit the information in "The Fishing Bible" to memory, and maybe you'll discover something new to amaze your father one day.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

drawinout said:


> You're getting frustrated to easy. I live in Virginia. I've been throwing gotcha plugs in these waters and on the outer banks since i was twelve, that was 14 years ago. I can assure you that if the little blues we get off the piers here are biting you off over and over again, it's not your line, it's probabley your not. When I was a youngster I used to fish avalon with only 6lb test with the gotcha plug tied right to the line. I caught a ton of taylor blues and a few small spanish with that same set up. Sure, I got bit off with that lite of line, but even with just 6 lb test I didn't get bit off every time. Hell, never mind every time, I didn't even get bit off every day. Now I use 14 lb test with 30 lb mono leader. I've rarely been bit off with that set up. In Va. we don't have the big chomper blues like we used to have. You'll be fine with that set up, I assure you. Biggest blue I've ever caught in Va. may have made 4 or 5 pounds soak and wet. The big chomper blues just aren't here like they were in the 80's. Maybe me or one of the other guys should make a video and post it up here, "how to throw a gotcha plug". I'll be fishing the LIP early next week if you're out that way. Any of the guys on our two beach piers would be happy to show you how to throw a gotcha plug, and their definitely throwing them out there. By the way, what pier are you fishing? I don't think you've mentioned that. The bluefish bite might not even be there. Good luck.
> 
> On a different note, as far as the whole wire leader to gotcha, vs snap swivel to gotcha, vs mono leader to gotcha thing, I think they should take all three teqniques and toss gotchas in one of those tanks at bass pro. It would be interesting to me to see how different the actual action of the plug is in the tank.


i go to pointlook,


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

...out...


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Rockstar said:


> 7/8 to 1oz... silver, gold, or red/white... that's all I buy. Any time I have ever seen finicky blues they always hit anything silver...
> 
> My pops used to be funny about using lures, tell him what I told mine... fish are dumb. if it looks like food in there face %70 of the time they're going to eat it. You should try and make it to Virginia Beach, the blues and spanish mackerel are THICK right now. If you can make it, let me know... i'll show you quite a few artificials that will produce on piers in the area.


Va beach takes 4 hrs from where i live

springfield VA

anyone know a good pier to fish from, cause like he said pointlook out isnt a good pier cause its shallow there.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

wait hold up so point lookout pier is a bad place to go fishing?
When i go fishing at the pier i tested how deep it was, it was pretty deep. it was like 10 feet maybe more. At the pier* idk about the rocks though


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Ok,*

we can do without some of the expressions.


I understand what you mean with your dad and the such around the house. I had to do what my man said to do and I didn't get a second chance to question what he said to me either even though I truly didn't understand sometimes, nonetheless. One day your dad will be gone, so do what he says while you still have him and just cipher through all he says until you are older, moved out, married or whatever. Enough of this.......

You mentioned you wanted some ideas of colors. I have only bought two colors that are glow in the dark and they are pink and green. I have ONLY used the green one and it worked while fishing at Nags Head Pier and I caught many blues after dark. The only thing you had to do was every 4 or 5 casts I had to hold the lure near the pier light and let the lure absorb or whatever it does and then the lure would hold some of the light in itself and if you looked real close you could see it glow. Remember you cannot let the lure get too close to the light as then you will destroy your mono.

I did a search for gotcha plugs that glow in the dark at the gotcha homepage and they still have the pink and green gotchas that glow in the dark.

Pink is #G201GH 

Green is #G206GH they are only made in the 1 oz size.

RT


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

k ty


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

I think later in the year the Blues school up a little more at Point Lookout. I have seen them blitzing baitfish around the pier in large pods. That is when and where you should throw the gotcha. I just started fishing the gotcha plug there last year. I only tried it a few times, as I caught tons of blues with cut spot. Don't really need to use lures! But I did get a few hits with the plug, but no hookups. But that was in September.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks mepps,

if anybody looking at this thread if you fished at pointlookout
any tips or however you guys fish would be greatly appreciated 

thanks everbody


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Were other people around you catching fish on gotchas ?
> 
> If not, the fish might not have been there, if other people were catching on gotchas then get a closer look a the size/color of plug and try what is working for others.




The term you are referring to I believe is "benchmarking" that is how I catch all my fish.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> The term you are referring to I believe is "benchmarking" that is how I catch all my fish.


lol, thanks i need to learn some angler terms, only thing i know is a fishing pole and a hook.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

What is the difference between a regular mono fishing line thats 20 lb and a 20lb mono leader?

cause i mean if its the same thing whats the point of getting a leader?
Or is it stronger some way?


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sometimes "leader" material has more transparency to it. There are also different leader variations like fluorocarbon and such that differ from regular line. From what I can tell, 20lb clear fishing line would work just fine for what you're looking to do. Strength wise, 20lb test is 20lb test no matter what it is labeled.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Having caught a bunch of bluefish and spanish on Got-chas, take my word for it when I tell you neither fish will bite through mono or flourocarbon every time. I use 30# flouro, tied via uni-to-doubled-uni to 30# braid. About 2.5 feet of leader is what you'll need, especially if you're targeting spanish as they're completely immune to any kind of visual noise around the lure. Keep an eye on the flouro, if it gets cut a little change it out, and you won't lose lures often. Fish at first and last light, and at night if the pier's well lit. If a well-lit pier has blues around it at night, you'll know it by the sound and commotion of them destroying bait on top. Good luck.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks so like cobia dude said a regular 20 lb fishing mono line is the same as a 20 lb mono leader, can't i just keep cutting off the string and retying it if i see cuts. 

But i rly dont trust regular mono or flouro leaders. Cause i mean i always get bit off if its not a wire... i swear it always gets bit off. 

Like why wont a wire leader work? with a swivel and a snap?

i mean its the same thing and the snap has alot of room for the plug to move freely.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jeffree said:


> thanks so like cobia dude said a regular 20 lb fishing mono line is the same as a 20 lb mono leader, can't i just keep cutting off the string and retying it if i see cuts.
> 
> But i rly dont trust regular mono or flouro leaders. Cause i mean i always get bit off if its not a wire... i swear it always gets bit off.
> 
> ...


When you get bit off, it's larger blues. Small 12-16 inch blues don't really have the teeth to cut you off. 12"+ Spanish do, but it takes a few so watch your leader.

If you get bit off and are catching some blues, you can try a wire leader but you generally don't need it as long as you retie when you need to. Feel your line after you catch one and if it's frayed/rough feeling then change it. Wire doesn't allow the Gotcha to have the action that attracts fish. 

Spanish are also tackle shy, meaning they rarely hit anything with wire or swivels near the lure. 

Everyone here wouldn't be telling you to use a flourocarbon leader if they didn't use it themselves with good results. Take our word for it, it works. 

I can't help you with fishing at night, but remember this. When you're working a plug, the fish has to be swimming within sight of it to hit it. That won't be every cast (though it can be if the blues are blitzing and you're within casting distance). It takes lots of casts and even then there might not be anything around. You don't have to stand up the whole time; throw it for a while, then when you get tired go sit down with the rods that are on the bottom. 

Using artificials are fun to me, but I grew up fishing freshwater for bass and panfish with them. It takes a while to develop the skill to use them correct, and it's easier to have someone show you but you can learn yourself. Experience is what you need, just remember the tips people here gave you. 

Sometimes I just want to throw out a hunk of bait and sit back and enjoy fishing. But there wouldn't be so many artificial baits on the market and so many people using them if they didn't work.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

What kind of knot are you tying? Sometimes, a failed knot can have the heavy abrasion marks that would make it seem like you have been bit off. I was a little lazy one time tying on the gotchas with a basic clinch knot, and then came to realize the knot failure. 

Do a google search on "grogs knots", its a great resource on tying different knots for different purposes. A decent trilene knot or rapala knot has worked well for me in the past. 

20 pound test line should be plenty for the smaller blues. If you really want to practice at getting what you think will be a productive action out of the lure, then try going to a shallow body of water (pond, private pool, etc.) and figure out what kind of retrieval speed and/or rod action you will need. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

aight thanks guys i'll try using the mono leaders.


----------

